# 16 Acre Shopping Center Help needed



## J HIsch (Nov 13, 2003)

Okay, we have 4 plow trucks and 2 sub contractors with backhoes. I supply a 12" pusher box to one. I know on average we can clear 1.1 acres per hr per truck on a 2-4 inch snowfall. I put my bid in at 8 hours to clear it. with 3-5 pieces on the property at a time. Question I have for a seasoned vetern is I started my per push price at 3600.00 and 1850.00 on salting. Does this seem to be in the ballpark? This is a open shopping center


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

wow , 16 acres! That must be mall of america.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

_Price wise I would not even know_.
But be care full with this bid, make sure it's all spelled out. You would have huge amounts of snow to move around and pile away from traffic areas. Back hoes with one box may not do the trick. Big snows quickly slow down the trucks ability to move snow and add to the volume to be piled. You may have to remove snow too. Another cost, loader, dump truck's & employee time!
Most big malls around me use loaders with push boxes. they make HUGE MOUNTAINS of snow about every 150 yards. 
( Then you see some idiot new to 4X4 that tries to climb them and breaks thru and gets stuck )
One even uses 6 X 6 cement mixers with huge highway plows to clear vast unobstructed areas of parking. They can pile it away from everything so they get away with it.


----------

